# Anti-Christian activities in English-speaking countries



## Tim (Oct 19, 2009)

I am looking for information on the presence of hostility to Christanity in English-speaking countries. For example, I heard that New Zealand prohibits the use of the rod in disciplining children. Canada sometimes prosecutes pastors for preaching against homosexuality. Muslims are advancing on England. 

I would be interested if there were a website that chronicles such events, especially the laws of each land.


----------



## Christoffer (Oct 19, 2009)

*Don't know any website*

but in Scandinavia spanking is forbidden. I heard about a couple in Sweden that went to jail for admitting that they spanked their kid.

As a general rule for Europe the big governments are un-christian in and of themselves. You cannot have a big government while at the same time preserving the freedom of the individuals.

For example part of my income is used to finance abortions (through taxes). High taxes force mothers to work and kids to public schools where they are indoctrinated with humanism.

I was talking to a friend the other day. I wonder when the green movement will suggest forced abortions in order to save the planet...

So the whole idea of social democracy has anti-christian roots (Marxism) and mainly by economic manipulation our governments try to undo the christian foundations of our societies (family, sexuality, beliefs, difference between men&women etc.)


----------



## calgal (Oct 19, 2009)

How exactly is a working mother un-Christian (Lydia of Purple and the Proverbs 31 wife worked...)?


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 19, 2009)

The Christian Institute

The Christian Institute campaigns against and has records of such moves to restrict Christian liberty of conscience/religious freedom in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.

The European Union is no friend of Christianity in this respect, although the separate but co-ordinate European Court of Human Rights is of some help, until it starts interpreting "rights" against Christianity, which it probably has already started doing.

Spanking has been so restricted by law in the UK that it can only be done by the parent's hand and must not leave any, even temporary mark, on the hand or buttock. Partly because of European legislation the cane was removed from English, Welsh and Northern Irish schools, and the tawse or belt from Scottish schools in the 1980s. Violence and disruption in schools has increased exponetially, along with expellations, but no notable politician has called for the return of corporal punishment, because the liberal media would call them Populists, Fascists, etc.

Politicians are too afraid of possible political suicide by the liberal politically-correct elite to follow some policies that would have widespread public support. The Conservative Party now occupies the centre ground and has purged itself of all/most of its best men, the traditional Conservatives. Alot of Christians will be scratching their heads about who to vote for/whether to vote.

Some Christians are so lily-livered and/or dispensational/go-with-the-flow-types that they are against smacking and are horrified to hear about "the rod" in Proverbs.

They don't even stop to ask themselves what "the rod" is in these passages. A rod can be anything from a "rod of iron" or a thick branch, to a slim cane or switch (birch of twigs). 

Obviously when the passages are interpreted properly it will be cane or switch. The way some are horrified by the word "rod", you'd think that God wanted His people to permanently damage and abuse their children by hitting them black and blue and until their bones were broken, with a thick piece of wood or a rod of iron.

I wonder if some versions of the Bible use a different word to "rod" and/or have an explanatory note? 

-----Added 10/19/2009 at 07:22:47 EST-----



calgal said:


> How exactly is a working mother un-Christian (Lydia of Purple and the Proverbs 31 wife worked...)?



I think we need new terminology regarding this issue. All conscentious Christian and non-Christian women work 

Some work in and around the home and don't get paid for it. They are working women.

_Those also work who stay at home._


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Oct 19, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> _Those also work who stay at home._



And who only stand and wait...

Sorry, just a little Milton humor there!


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 19, 2009)

I was beaten by my Dad growing up. 90% of my friends were, even girls. Most of us are grateful for it and will do likewise on our own children.

To the OP: It's illegal to preach in the streets here (standing on a stool with a loudhailer etc). But that goes for all religions, so wouldn't exactly count as hostility against Christianity.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 19, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Richard Tallach
> 
> Those also work who stay at home.
> ...



Yes, thanks.

I couldn't remember who I was trying to paraphrase!


----------



## BJClark (Oct 19, 2009)

Press Release: British Equality Law Breed Hostility Christianity

I haven't read this book, but from the description it describes your ? 

Persecution: How Liberals Are Waging War Against Christianity by David Limbaugh

Oh Newt Gingrich has this out..

IRN News

And this 

Is Christianity under attack? - Hardball with Chris Matthews- msnbc.com


----------

